# Our First One-Week Cruise (San Juan Islands)



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Our course for the week.​
Okay, we're back from our first "real" cruise. We've done overnighters, but this was our first full-week cruise on a chartered sailboat. We had an Islander 28 for a week in the San Juan Islands from San Juan Cruising in Bellingham, WA.
*
Lessons Learned:* First and foremost, we can do it all, on our own, with no big problems. We used all we learned in the ASA classes, and more (anchoring, mooring balls, fuel dock, managing the head and provisions, navigating with chart plotter and paper charts, checking on the diesel, etc.).

Additionally, our kids did great. Our nine year-old son fished almost every day, and our seven year-old daughter became increasingly relaxed throughout the trip. We worked hard on not "overdoing it," and we succeeded.

The trip went so well that we're already planning next year's trip. We hope to reserve the same boat for two weeks, but visit Victoria, Canada, for three nights, and then one or more of the Canadian Gulf Islands before checking back in to the US. We looked over a Crealock 34 as a possible alternative boat, but it didn't seem worth the extra $$$ given that we fared just fine on the Islander 28 with the two kids.

As for the Islander 28, it sailed beautifully. We could balance the boat perfectly when sailing, and let go of the tiller for brief periods with no problems. The main was perfectly manageable, and the roller furling on the 130 genny worked fine. We liked the open interior and fold-up table in the cabin. In fact, my wife has a crush on Islanders now. 
*
Pictures from the trip are available here:*

http://photos.sailingvoyage.com/v/SanJuanIslandsOneWeekCruise2006/?g2_page=1

(There are 75 images in the gallery, so feel free to feel bored.)









Vamanos, our chartered Islander 28, during provisioning.​
*Day-by-day Account*

Day One: Drive five hours to Bellingham, WA. Check out boat. Spend 30 minutes getting the oil dipstick back into block via blind angle. Provision boat. Sleep on boat at marina for the first night.

Day Two: Sail and motor (50/50) from Bellingham Bay to Echo Bay, on Sucia Island. First time with a dinghy off the back. First time setting an overnight anchor on our own in a crowded harbor. First time using a dinghy back and forth to shore, etc. The boat did great with some sizable swells going to Sucia. Even our seven-year-old daughter got used to it. Hiked to Fossil Bay and Shallow Bay. BBQ'ed ground turkey burgers in Magma on stern pulpit rail. 

Day Three: Stayed in Echo Bay, but moved to an open mooring buoy. Used advice from charter company to put a full loop of the mooring line around the mooring loop, to prevent chafing through. Hiked to Shallow Bay, snorkeled and swam. Lost Teva and spent an hour finding it at China Rock. BBQ'ed chicken on Magma.

Day Four: Sailed/Motored (30/70) from Sucia to Stuart Island. Encountered serious current (5.7 knots on knotmeter, but 1.5 knots speed over ground) near rocks. Encountered real "rip" action with breaking swells. Boat and kids did great, and we learned that the course plotter projected our actual course adjusting for current. From that, in one case, we aimed right at some rocks in order to avoid some down-current rocks. Depth finder on boat only works at zero knots, so the chart plotter was essential. Navigated past three reefs going into Prevost Bay with no problem, and got a mooring buoy. Hiked to Reid Harbor for fun. BBQ'ed hot dogs.

Day Five: Stayed at Prevost Harbor. Hiked 2.5 miles across island to Turn Point Lighthouse for some great views of Gulf Island (Canada). Stopped at one-room schoolhouse, bought tee-shirts and cards to support school. Son fished on Charles Point and caught/released two copper rockfish.

Day Six: Sailed/Motored (40/60) from Stuart Island to Rosario Resort Marina on Orcas Island. Most complicated navigation of the week to reach and pass through Harney Channel. Some excellent sailing. Toured mansion at Rosario, ate out for both lunch and dinner. Kids swam in pool while I washed, re-iced and cleaned boat at slip.

Day Seven: Sailed/Motored (40/60) from Rosario to Chuckanut Bay. Best sailing of trip crossing Rosario Strait. Dropped anchor in north Chuckanut Bay, but strong winds came up and really tossed us around. (Probably should have dropped hook in south end of Bay, since winds were from south.) Stayed aboard and relaxed on our last night.

Day Eight: Sailed/Motored (60/40) from Chuckanut Bay to Bellingham Bay to return sailboat by noon. Only cloudy day. Good sailing on broad reach. Worst part of trip: visiting the fuel dock. There were around two dozed chartered boats returning the same morning, and all were required to refuel on return at fuel dock. Pain in the neck for 5 gallons of diesel (all we used for the entire week). Tired after tidying up boat and unpacking all gear. Drive back to Portland took 7 hours because of Friday-afternoon traffic.

Thanks!

Jim H









On the hook for lunch at Obstruction Pass State Park.​


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Did the course come off the GPS or is that from someplace else??


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Did the course come off the GPS or is that from someplace else??


The course was just a map image downloaded from the charter website, which I then "penciled in" our course in Photoshop. It is close to accurate.

The Garmin 276C unit on the boat was excellent, however. At first, I thought the screen would be too small and hard to read in direct sunlight, but it turned out to be great. We used it constantly on the trip, and it was a great learning tool for the kids, who fought for "chart plotter" duty.

If I had $700, I wouldn't mind having one on my C&C 27, but for river sailing I should be able to survive with paper charts.

Jim H


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

*Great report*

A great report on a wonderful trip. You made some special memories with the family on that trip. I enjoyed the photos, all of them.

I hope your next voyage is as much fun.

Kay


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Kay, thanks for the comments! I have some more time off this week, and we're planning a 2-3 night local trip on our C&C 27 on the Columbia River. 

One thing to note-- cruising is still very new to us, and every day last week we did something we'd never done before. (Like running the solar shower up the mast with the main halyard and giving everyone a luke-warm shower on the fordeck.) With kids along, it's somewhat stressful to implement practical and important cruising skills, but incredibly rewarding. 

I imagine we could be having worse mid-life crises. 

Jim H


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh... that's pretty good then. I have a 276C, which I use on my boat as the backup chartplotter and as the primary for my truck.  It's a good little unit...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Memories*

Thanks for the tale of the San Juan Islands, it brings back some great memories I spent my summers at a YMCA camp on the north side on Orcas Island. One year we cirmumnavigated Orcas in a 18' Old Town War Canoe, 8 Kids & 2 camp counselors.


----------



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Just got back as well.*

We just got back last friday from our week long cruise. Our experience was very similar to yours. We chartered a 28' Bristol Channel Cutter and had an excellent time. We have two girls (2 and 6) and they had a great time in the water, looking for shells, watching the wildlife and of course sailing. . Our course was mainly the southern portion of the Islands, but we may have crossed paths at Deer Harbor or Stuart Island.

Day 1 Anacortes to Orcas Island Yacht Club in West Sound (7/22/06)
Day 2 West Sound to Deer Harbour to Jones Island
Day 3 Jones Island to Roche Harbour to Stuart Island (Reid Bay)
Day 4 Stuart Island to Wasp Islands
Day 5 Wasp Islands to Fisherman Bay
Day 6 Fisherman Bay to James Island
Day 7 James Island to Anacortes (7/28/06)

I had never sailed a Cutter before, so that was a fun. It took a while to figure out how to trim the sails to get all three looking good, but by the end of the week I was a pro at moving that 28 footer around.

We will be doing this trip again in the future.


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

Having chartered in the Canadian Gulf Islands, I'm sure you'll have a great time there next year--great marinas, good anchorages, etc.
Frank.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"As for the Islander 28, it sailed beautifully. We could balance the boat perfectly when sailing, and let go of the tiller for brief periods with no problems." It *is* incredible howthat boat balances, even the designer (Dave Perry) has remarked that it is one of his best designs. Apparently Islander modified the interior layout some and changed to a deck-stepped mast, but somehow Perry got the balance and sail plan plain old dead perfect.
I've yet to see a short list of other boats that can do the same, but I'd sure like to know of them.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

PDuckX said:


> We just got back last friday from our week long cruise. Our experience was very similar to yours. We chartered a 28' Bristol Channel Cutter


Sounds like you had a great time, and I should have looked harder for a Bristol Channel Cutter in Reid Harbor. We were on the other side at Prevost.

So how did you like the charter company? I've checked out their site more than once, and it's cool that that charter a Dana 24, the Bristol Channel Cutter, and a Baba 30. We considered the Baba for our two week charter next year, but I think it's more boat than needed.

It's also neat that you sailed every day, but we were happy to have a full day on Sucia and Stuart. Next year, we plan at least two nights at Sucia again. We have our reservation in for the Islander 28 for two weeks.

Jim H


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

*Human-Powered Craft*



patrickmcb said:


> Thanks for the tale of the San Juan Islands, it brings back some great memories I spent my summers at a YMCA camp on the north side on Orcas Island. One year we cirmumnavigated Orcas in a 18' Old Town War Canoe, 8 Kids & 2 camp counselors.


Wow, that sounds like an adventure. Given the currents we hit during the week, I'd be concerned about being too far out on a canoe or kayak. However, it was great to see campgrounds that were only for "human-powered craft," and they were active when we were there.

I got to kayak on the Oregon Coast this week (fresh water lakes, not the ocean) when we spent time there at a beach house. In a week or two, I hope to go back and kayak Nehalem Bay and the Nehalem River.

Jim H


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> I've yet to see a short list of other boats that can do the same, but I'd sure like to know of them.


It was a very easy boat to sail, and I look forward to taking it out again. It's not without tricks, however. For backing, we had to "scull" with the tiller to keep her going in straight line. When my wife set the anchor for the first time, the boat immediately when 90 degrees from the anchor because of prop walk. I feel lucky that our C&C 27 has an off-set prop and backs straight.

As for balanced boats, is it more common in newer designs and spade rudders? We could also do it with a basic Catalina 350 we had a class on (but it wasn't as effortless as the Islander 28). Ketches are supposted to be easy to balance as well, given the mizzen (as Slocum would attest).

Jim H


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jim-
"As for balanced boats, is it more common in " AFAIK, it is simply Just Plain Rare. In order to balance well across a wide range of conditions, the hull also needs to present symetric or at least balanced lines while heeled through some range as well. That puts limits on hull designs. And until recently (pre 3d CAD design for the non-megabuck user<G>) it meant that if a designed wanted to do iterative designs and change the various centers on the boat so it would balance under more conditions...they had to do an awful lot of handwork an awful lot of times. Then I'm guessing that, like in any industry, some decisions were made about costs and using "standard" masts, or modifying existing molds rather than making new ones, etc, so balance wasn't always a priority. I mean, there's just no way a buyer can see or appreciate it--unless they know what it is and experience it on the water. Can't sell boats in a showroom that way.<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I enjoyed reading about your trip. My wife and are headed up there middle of September and chartering a boat from San Juan sailing. So it was nice to hear good things about them. We used to own a Catalina 25 that we would trailer up to Anacortes from Portland with our two kids. We are really looking forward to just driving up there and getting on a boat. Thanks for the heads up about Friday evening traffic it is just the two of us so maybe we will just spend another day in Bellingham. The one place we always intended to go when we where in the Islands and never made it due to weather or some other snag was Victoria. My wife wants to spend some time moored in front of the Empress. So we are going to check that out this trip.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

sailingagain said:


> My wife wants to spend some time moored in front of the Empress. So we are going to check that out this trip.


Have a great trip in September-- I'm envious because once school starts we're pinned down (except for weekend cruises).

Next year our plan is to do three nights in Victoria, in front of the Empress, and then move on to at least two of the Gulf Islands. We've budgeted two weeks for that trip, so we can also see Sucia again, and still have time for the travel two and from Bellingham. I've also been warned that it's going to cost around $100 each for Passports for all four of us (with photos, etc), and that checking back into the US is now more time consuming than ever. We'll probably check back in at Roche Harbor.

It's cool that you once trailered a Catalina 25 up north. We met a happy couple who does that once a year. I've thought often of what it would be like to trailer a boat up for us, or have our boat trailered up, but overall it seems like the time and effort with a larger boat is too much. The idea of three lifts, and two complete de-rigging and re-riggings is a bit much. Now, if it was just two of us, with the right boat, maybe.

Anyway, have a great trip. Which boat are you chartering?

Jim H


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Trailering a 25' fixed keel boat up and back was always interesting. We never had problem one on the road on any of our trips. The trailer worked great but one can never relax when you have that much weight following you down the road. My wife and I had a good system for getting the mast stepped and the boat rigged after we got it slung in at Anacortes but it was a full day none the less. It was always worth it. We always had a great time up in the islands. Even on the first trip that turned out allot wetter and with more challenges then we would have liked. Including a boat dragging anchor in the wind that came up at 2:00am at Jones island and hitting us. It was the first time we had anchored out and at first I thought we where dragging. Luckily we where holding and no damage to either boat. It was an early summer trip and there was a weather pattern where you would have a sunny day with some of the most fantastic sailing I have ever experienced. Then a storm would roll in at night and it would rain all the next day followed by another sunny day. I quickly realized before we came back we needed a dodger for the boat. We had one made before our next trip and it was worth every penny I paid for it and then some. Our other trips where later in the summer and although the weather was much nicer. The boat motor got a good work out. 
We are splurging and chartering the Catalina 310. Looking forward to sailing a boat with a wheel we have never done that before.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

I realize that this is a 2-year-old thread, but if you had a 27' boat of your own, why'd you spend the $$$$ on a charter instead of using yours?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"but if you had a 27' boat of your own, why'd you spend the $$$$ on a charter instead of using yours?"
You mean, why charter a boat in the Pacific Northwest, when you could just as easily ship over your own FROM THE UK and then not need to charter one?
[rhetorical question]


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> "but if you had a 27' boat of your own, why'd you spend the $$$$ on a charter instead of using yours?"
> You mean, why charter a boat in the Pacific Northwest, when you could just as easily ship over your own FROM THE UK and then not need to charter one?
> [rhetorical question]


He wrote:


> I have some more time off this week, and we're planning a 2-3 night local trip on our C&C 27 on the Columbia River.


Last I checked, the Columbia was the border between WA and OR, so I presumed that the location of London wasn't currently accurate.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you weren't referring to the OP (who is showing the UK as home)...getting a 27' boat up from the Columbia River to the San Juans, cruising up there, and then getting the boat BACK to the Columbia River, would take significantly more than a week's time.

About 500nm with a famously hostile lee shore for the first and last 125 of them. Something someone just getting started, or carrying family, simply might not want to tackle. That's 500nm at five knots, 100 hours of sailing, including zero hours of sightseeing or laying back in the San Juans. Five days and nights in transit and barely 24 hours to see the San Juans, if you leave just one day "in case".

Of course you could PM Jim and ask him how the trip went--that's two years ago now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

anthony11 said:


> Last I checked, the Columbia was the border between WA and OR, so I presumed that the location of London wasn't currently accurate.


Just FYI, photos of the Columbia River Bar...




























I can think of a lot of reasons crossing the Columbia River Bar would be a bad idea...


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, had no idea it was like that where the river meets the ocean.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep ...Now thoes are 20 footers folks...


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Jeez, if it's like that all the time how do all those little boats get in and out of there on a regular basis? 

John


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

It's not...ya just have to pay attention to the bar reports and get familiar with the pacific swell routine as to when to go and when not to.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Still-

In that first photo, I think those are a bit more than twenty footers...given the size of the tanker in the photo...and the fact that the deck is awash... 

Yes, small boats can cross the Columbia River bar...but the shores north and south of it aren't all the friendly, and most of the time are a nasty lee shore... and there aren't many good ports of refuge if the weather turns nasty...so why risk it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Anthony,

jim "USED" to live in Portland, Or, where he still keeps a C22 or something of that size, He sold the C&C 27, and now has something else they recently purchased in London England, where he is currently living with wife and kids. 

It would be easier/cheaper to charter a boat out of Anacortes, Bellingham or equal to get to the SJ's than sail up from Portland!

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Still-
> 
> In that first photo, I think those are a bit more than twenty footers...given the size of the tanker in the photo...and the fact that the deck is awash...
> 
> Yes, small boats can cross the Columbia River bar...but the shores north and south of it aren't all the friendly, and most of the time are a nasty lee shore... and there aren't many good ports of refuge if the weather turns nasty...so why risk it.


 OK...21' 6 3/4"......


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Yes, small boats can cross the Columbia River bar...but the shores north and south of it aren't all the friendly, and most of the time are a nasty lee shore... and there aren't many good ports of refuge if the weather turns nasty...so why risk it.


Thanks -- now I know.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

*great*

Jim:

Great write-up. Wasn't bored at all with the pics!

I just came back from an anniversary vacation with my beautiful bride of 25 years. We stayed in Anacortes two nights (did some rental daysailing there), took the ferry to Sidney, and then stayed in Victoria for four nights. We arrived at our harborside hotel JUST in time to see the Canada Day fireworks out our room window. We were in the San Juans and area this last week and just soaked up the great weather, and talked about chartering a boat for a week and doing what you just did. What a an amazing and wonderful corner of the world.

Your write-up was inspiring, but I think we'd need to get a bigger boat seeing as how my kids are 18 and 20.

Thanks.

Carlos


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the post, Carlos. That first charter in the San Juans was pretty special. I feel sorry that the Islander 28 we chartered is no longer available, because it was only around $800 a week when we first went.

We did a second one-week charter in the boat the following year. This year, we are returning to charter a Pearson 38 from the same charter company for a week at the beginning of August. We'll have six aboard, a dual kayak, a larger dinghy with outboard, and we plan to have fun.

I should be able to post pictures and a trip report afterwards as well. It's a fun place to sail.


----------

